# Cyst



## lmn (Aug 11, 2016)

Good afternoon -

Does anyone have an ICD-10 code for a Tailgut cyst (retrorectal cystic hamartoma)? I am unable to locate anything for this.

Thanks if advance for your help.


----------



## rebeccaann77 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'd code it according to location. If the notes don't say a specific location I'd ask for clarification and if it's rectal the ICD-10 index suggests K62.89.


----------



## lmn (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

